
The US Air Force is working on general artificial intelligence - jonbaer
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/11/08/the-us-air-force-is-working-on-general-artificial-intelligence/
======
ilaksh
I think the core idea of transforming many low level sensory signals into
fewer pieces of information and then condensing that into knowledge is
correct. But its not a new suggestion for AGI. In some ways most large neural
networks already work like that. In terms of AGI research it seems like a
pretty common idea.

------
andyv
When someone comes up with a general AI, I have a feeling its going to want to
be paid...

~~~
londons_explore
The only reason we pay people to do work is because there is a finite slow-
adjusting supply of people, and people have 'running costs' (eg. Housing).

AI would have a near-unlimited supply (limited only by chip fabrication
facilities), and very low 'running costs'.

Sure it might 'like' to be paid, but the market isn't stacked in its favour.

On the flip side, parallels could be drawn with the slave trade (nearly
unlimited number of potential slaves to bring from Africa, lowish maintenance
costs), and those conditions didn't last long...

------
Fjolsvith
The Navy will follow with admiral artificial intelligence.

------
ohiovr
Where is the glory of a war with the machines? I see more glory in a war
against machines.

~~~
krapp
You don't need to fool a machine into believing there is glory in war, that's
just for conning young men into throwing their lives away for their
governments.

~~~
ohiovr
I liked what Patton said in his movie
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yvXkJwXILlk](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yvXkJwXILlk)

------
londons_explore
A lot of people are 'working' on AGI... Nobody is succeeding...

